# BMX In U-Bahn , Bus Straba etc



## freddeinallah (19. September 2010)

Hi 
Ich hatte des öfteren schon probleme mit kontrolleuren weil ich keine busfahrkarte für mein BMX hatte. Ich sage meist das es sich um ein sportgerät und nicht um ein fahrrad handelt. manche sagen ok, andere machen voll den aufstand und lassen mich dafür bezahlen. 

Wie ist das bei euch geregelt bzw. was für erfahrungen habt ihr darüber gemacht?


----------



## RISE (19. September 2010)

Bei uns ist es ganz einfach: es darf nicht in der Öffentlichkeit bewegt werden, Straßenbahnen gibt es nicht und der Bus würde nicht mal Fahrräder mitnehmen, wenn ein ganzes Killerkommando hinter dir her wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bemster (19. September 2010)

bei uns kostet ein rad im bus 2 euro, straßenbahn gibt es nicht und für die bahn ein ganz normales radticket außer du baust die räder aus und legst es in die gepäckablage, denn dann sollte es als gepäckstück zählen...


----------



## Slice93 (19. September 2010)

bei uns in der straßenbahn und im bus brauchste nichts zusätzlich zu bezahlen und kannst es einfach so mitnehmen


----------



## player599 (19. September 2010)

normalerweise sind räder bis 20" frei.. ist aber eventuell nur bei uns so...bei 24" einfach die luft rauslassen.. des reicht auch schon


----------



## NeverEnough (19. September 2010)

weder bus noch straßenbahn kostet was. fahrrad rein und glücklich werden. 
nur die leute mit kinder wagen oder rollstuhl fahrer sollte man respektieren. 
und ganz selten meckert der/die busfahrer/in "wenn ein kinderwagen kommt austeigen!". 
aber sonst ganz lässig.


----------



## qam (19. September 2010)

Slice93 schrieb:


> bei uns in der straßenbahn und im bus brauchste nichts zusätzlich zu bezahlen und kannst es einfach so mitnehmen



Jaja, Mainz ist was feines!


----------



## macmaegges (19. September 2010)

ist nur so wenn ein kinderwagen oder rollstuhl kommt dann müssen räder meistens raus.
und ab 2 rädern auf ein bus wirds auch in mainz kritisch.

aber warum eigentlich rad mit in den bus nehmen ? je nachdem wie man fährt ist man schneller da als der bus oder die straba.


----------



## Dosenbrot (19. September 2010)

freddeinallah schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich hatte des öfteren schon probleme mit kontrolleuren weil ich keine busfahrkarte für mein BMX hatte. Ich sage meist das es sich um ein sportgerät und nicht um ein fahrrad handelt. manche sagen ok, andere machen voll den aufstand und lassen mich dafür bezahlen.
> 
> Wie ist das bei euch geregelt bzw. was für erfahrungen habt ihr darüber gemacht?


 
Deine Pflicht als Bürger ist es, dich vor einer Fahrt über die Beförderungsbedinungen und Ticketpreise zu informieren:


Warum kannst du nicht, wozu ich 7 Sekunden benötige?

'Für Fahrräder ist grundsätzlich ein Kinderfahrschein in der jeweiligen Preisstufe zu lösen.' 
http://www.vvm-info.de/vvm/leistungen/fahrkarten/fahrraeder/3388.Leistungszulage.html 

Als notorischen und vorsätzlichen Beförderungserschleicher, sollte man dir eine harte Strafe aufbrummen! Am besten mal ein paar Sozialstunden!!!   

Wer die  Beförderung durch ein Verkehrsmittel  in der Absicht erschleicht, das Entgelt nicht zu entrichten, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft, wenn die Tat nicht in anderen Vorschriften mit schwererer Strafe bedroht ist.
 StGB § 265 a (1)

 Und wegen solchen Subjekten wie dir, muss der ehrliche Fahrgast jedes Jahr mehr für seine Fahrkarten bezahlen!


----------



## Sorar (19. September 2010)

Dosenbrot schrieb:


> Deine Pflicht als Bürger ist es, dich vor einer Fahrt über die Beförderungsbedinungen und Ticketpreise zu informieren:
> 
> 
> Warum kannst du nicht, wozu ich 7 Sekunden benötige?
> ...




bad day ?


----------



## Jetpilot (19. September 2010)

nein, das sollte warscheinlich "lustig" sein, ansonsten hat der wieder was genommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti138 (20. September 2010)

player599 schrieb:


> normalerweise sind räder bis 20" frei.. ist aber eventuell nur bei uns so...bei 24" einfach die luft rauslassen.. des reicht auch schon



Bei uns ists mit 20 Zoll auch so.
Also Klappräder und demnach auch BMX.

Alles drüber lässt sich die Verkehrsgeselschaft mit Fahrradtageskarten zu je 2,50 (!) bezahlen. Zuzüglich zum normalen Ticket versteht sich.

Wobei man für Sportgeräte theoretisch nicht bezahlen müsste, was ist ein Sportgerät und was ein Fahrrad
Es steht auf meinem MTB drauf: Dieses Rad ist ein Sportgerät und nicht für den Gebrauch auf öffentlichen Strassen zugelassen"
Dann gibts noch die Regelung für sperrige Gegenstände.


----------



## RISE (20. September 2010)

Dosenbrot schrieb:


> blablabla



Zügel dich mal, Hombre. Insbesondere, wenn du im anderen Thread auch vollkommen am Thema vorbeischreibst. 


Mal allgemein:
Ich habe so langsam den Eindruck, dass der IQ in diesem Unterforum mächtig sinkt und denken scheint nicht mehr so ganz die Stärke der unter 20jährigen zu sein?! Gegenbeweise sind erwünscht. Schließlich habt ihr es ja auch geschafft, mit euren Fragen, die Google in 2 Sekunden beantwortet hätte, beinahe sämtliche, auch nur ansatzweise sympathische User zu vergraulen. 

Zum Thema:

Zum Unterschied zwischen Sportgerät und Fahrrad einfach einen Blick in die StVO werfen, ein Link dazu findet sich im Thema "BMX im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr" weiter unten auf der Seite. 
Die Fahrradbeförderungen lassen sich die Verkehrsunternehmen eben auch nochmal extra bezahlen. Warum auch nicht? Den Preis von 2,50 für eine Tageskarte finde ich noch ok, bei der Bahn sind es für den Fernverkehr auch nur 4,50. Privatbahnen wie die UBB haben mitunter auch unterschiedliche Tarife während der Urlaubersaison und lassen sich da gerne auch schon mal 5 oder noch mehr Euro pro Strecke bezahlen. Dazu stellt sich mir die Frage, ob die Mitarbeiter im Ernstfall überhaupt den Unterschied zwischen Fahrrad und Sportgerät kennen oder pauschal erstmal eine Fahrkarte sehen wollen. 
Wer das Geld sparen will, muss eben das Rad irgendwie auseinanderbauen. Die Laufräder rausnehmen wäre wohl die einfachste Variante, wenn sie denn funktioniert.


----------



## +aMw -nVIDIA- ( (20. September 2010)

player599 schrieb:


> normalerweise sind räder bis 20" frei.. ist aber eventuell nur bei uns so...bei 24" einfach die luft rauslassen.. des reicht auch schon



so kenn ich das auch, aber nur von der deutschen bahn. obs bei der strabo/bus/ubahn auch so ist weiß ich leider nicht


----------



## DJ_BMX (20. September 2010)

Ich fahre nie Bus also kostet es nix.
Bahnen gibts ned.

Zug: 20" frei.


----------



## Slice93 (20. September 2010)

qam schrieb:


> Jaja, Mainz ist was feines!


 
auf jedenfall


----------



## HandyEntsperrer (20. September 2010)

In Schwerin ist JEDER ein potenzieller Schwarzfahrer. Es muß für alles Vollpreis gelöhnt werden. Dazu kommt, das jeder der erwischt wird, von der STA verfolgt wird. Der Busfahrer z.B. will beim Eisteigen jeden Fahrausweis sehen, bei Wochen-/Monatskarten auch der Perso etc. Dazu wird jede StraBa kontrolliert. Es kommt oft vor, das grade ältere Menschen, welche sich mit den Automaten nicht auskennen, direkt nach Fahrtantritt abkassiert werden. Was aber alles topt ist, das selbst Kinderlauflernräder als Fahrrad zählen. Beinahe wäre ein Vater von 2 Kindern mit ebendiesen Rädern ausgeflippt und hätte die Kontroll-Mafiosis geplättet. Es ist der blanke Stasiwahnsinn, der in Schwerin umgeht. Ich kann niemanden empfehlen hier den Urlaub zu verbringen, es ist die reinste Nepperstadt, von Amtswegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freddeinallah (20. September 2010)

Sorar schrieb:


> bad day ?



scho klar aber is bmx jetzt nen fahrrad oder nen sportgerät?


----------



## basti138 (20. September 2010)

In der Bahn ein Fahrrad und auf Öffentlichen ein Sportgerät...


----------



## Dosenbrot (20. September 2010)

freddeinallah schrieb:


> scho klar aber is bmx jetzt nen fahrrad oder nen sportgerät?


 
Sach mal, kannst du nicht lesen?  Ich habe dir oben den Link zu den Beförderungsbedinungen deiner städtischen Verkehrsbetriebe gepostet. 

Welchen Teil von: 'Für Fahrräder ist grundsätzlich ein Kinderfahrschein in der jeweiligen Preisstufe zu lösen.' hast du nicht verstanden?


----------



## Daniel_D (20. September 2010)

Dosenbrot schrieb:


> Sach mal, kannst du nicht lesen?  Ich habe dir oben den Link zu den Beförderungsbedinungen deiner städtischen Verkehrsbetriebe gepostet.
> 
> Welchen Teil von: 'Für Fahrräder ist grundsätzlich ein Kinderfahrschein in der jeweiligen Preisstufe zu lösen.' hast du nicht verstanden?



Junge, hast du ein BMX? Wenn nein, was machst du eigentlich in diesem Unterforum?

Niemand interessiert sich für deine Gutmenschen Pöbelei. Natürlich wird schwarz gefahren und natürlich werden Wege und Gesetzeslücken gesucht für sein Ticket nicht zu zahlen. 

Kauft euch eine Keyboardtasche bei Thomann, da passt das Rad locker rein. Passt dann hinterher in den Rucksack.


----------



## foenfrisur (20. September 2010)

Man, manche müssen es aber auch immer irgendwie versuchen oder?
Korinthenkacker, Erbsenzähler usw...
Irgendeine vermeindliche Lücke im System entdeckt und schon gehts los.

Eure BMX Räder sind natürlich Fahrräder. Und damit müsst Ihr auch zahlen.
Versucht doch einfach Eure zustandingen Verkehrsbetriebe davon zu überzeugen und eine Sondergenehmigung zu bekommen.

Andere Möglichkeit > Bike in ne passende Tasche packen und schon gibts keinen Stress mehr mit den Kontrollettis 


Hier in Essen sind übrigens 2,40EUR Fällig und das selbst dann, wenn man nur eine Station damit fahren wollte.


----------



## Dosenbrot (20. September 2010)

Wer schlauer als das Gesetzt sein möchte, bekommt früher oder später ne ordentliche Watschn von der Justiz. Und spätestens wenn man strafmündig ist, kommen solche Sachen gaanz schlecht. Weil z.B. viele Betriebe ein polizeiliches Führungszeugnis möchten.


----------



## RISE (20. September 2010)

In Zeiten von Rach's Restaurantschule ist das kein Problem mehr. Ich geh schlafen.


----------



## sebbi (21. September 2010)

naja nen bmx ist ist klein einfach ne tüte mitnehmen drüber und schon ist es gepäck^^ damals hatte ich beim mtb auch immer das vorderrad ausgebaut und schon wars kein fahrrad mehr nur hat einigen halt nicht gefallen aber mit dem gepäck bist du 100% auf der richtigen seite


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (21. September 2010)

RISE schrieb:


> ... ansatzweise sympathische User zu vergraulen. ...


Die sind alle im KTWR...


----------



## Dosenbrot (21. September 2010)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Die sind alle im KTWR...


 
Zustimmung. Dort findet sich auch die geballte Foren-Intelligenz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (21. September 2010)

Dosenbrot schrieb:


> Zustimmung. Dort findet sich auch die geballte Foren-Intelligenz!


...Du bist dort ja auch kaum anzutreffen...


----------



## mainfluffy (21. September 2010)

Bus geht klar.
Straßenbahn haben wir hier nicht und mit den Regionalzügen bin ich immer mit ''Das ist ein Sportgerät, kein Fahrrad!!!'' durchgekommen, kauf mir aber manchmal doch nen normales Fahrradticket.
Man hört ja manchmal recht unlustige Geschichten...


----------



## RISE (21. September 2010)

Naja, wenn man als MinderjÃ¤hriger aus der Bahn geworfen wird, reicht es ja in der Regel, wenn man die lokale Presse informiert und dann bekommt man eine Flasche Tetrapak Wein und die Bahn ein Imageproblem. 
Man kann es ja abschÃ¤tzen, ob man die Tickets braucht oder nicht. Wenn man lange und weit unterwegs ist, finde ich die 4,50â¬ fÃ¼r eine Fahrradkarte schon noch ok. Bei Kurzstrecken kann mans ja dann auseinander bauen.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (21. September 2010)

RISE schrieb:


> ...mans ja dann auseinander bauen.


...und dann: zu Fuss gehen?


----------



## qam (22. September 2010)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> ...und dann: zu Fuss gehen?



Hab gehört man kann es nach dem auseinander bauen auch wieder zusammenbauen. Kann aber auch nur ein Gerücht sein, kenne mich da nicht so aus.


----------



## Flatpro (22. September 2010)

RISE schrieb:


> Mal allgemein:
> Ich habe so langsam den Eindruck, dass der IQ in diesem Unterforum mächtig sinkt und denken scheint nicht mehr so ganz die Stärke der unter 20jährigen zu sein?! Gegenbeweise sind erwünscht. Schließlich habt ihr es ja auch geschafft, mit euren Fragen, die Google in 2 Sekunden beantwortet hätte, beinahe sämtliche, auch nur ansatzweise sympathische User zu vergraulen.


jop, aber ist immer wieder lustig heir kurz dann doch mal zu lesen 
zum thema: das hat die jeweilige verkehrsgesellschaft einfach festgelegt. das ist von stadt zu stadt unterschiedlich bzw auch von land zu land. in nrw mussten wir zb immer in der normalen bahn ein fahrradticket erwerben. hier in bayern heissts nur: sind die 20 zoll? jop, und gut ist. hier in münchen in den öffentlichen nahverkehrsmitteln darf man alles bis inklusive 20 zoll entgeldfrei mitnehmen außer in der tram. da darf keinerlei fahrrad rein. steht alles schön brav auf den homepages eures jeweiligen verkehrsverbundes/vereines/gesellschaft.
viel spass beim umbringen noch. war nett hier vorbeigeschaut zu haben.


----------



## RISE (22. September 2010)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> ...und dann: zu Fuss gehen?



Nicht unbedingt. Das hängt von der jeweiligen Persönlichkeit ab.

Ist man a) 

Systemgegner und bestellt sich gerne aus dem EMP mal Che Guevara T-Shirts oder Nirvana Merchandise, dann lässt man sich auch gerne auf jegliche Diskussionen ein und baut das Rad nicht auseinander. Als Konsequenz droht dann eben diese Diskussion mit dem Verkehrspersonal oder der Polizei, was im Nachhinein bei naiven Teeniemädchen aber gut ankommen dürfte. 

Ist man b)

Schwabe, Schotte, Pfennigfuchser oder einfach nur die ganze Debatte von wegen BMX, Straßenverkehr und Polizei leid, dann baut man es auseinander, spart sich, wenn man es richtig macht das Geld für die Fahrkarte und eine, auf Halbwissen basierende Belehrung durch diverse Institutionen. Laufen, Schieben und Tragen muss man dann in Kauf nehmen, um später festzustellen, dass man drei wichtige Schrauben im Zug verloren hat und man dann sowieso nicht mehr fahren kann.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (22. September 2010)

RISE schrieb:


> ... Laufen, Schieben und Tragen muss man dann in Kauf nehmen, um später festzustellen, dass man drei wichtige Schrauben im Zug verloren hat und man dann sowieso nicht mehr fahren kann.


...hört sich nach einer fundierten und durchdachten Vorgehensweise an...


----------



## Ikonoklast (22. September 2010)

Frankfurt/Rmv alles kostenlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

